# Vesa



## akosch (2. Mai 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe so eine Tabelle gefunden (VESA-ASM):

10Dh - 320×200 32K (1:5:5:5) 
10Eh - 320×200 64K (5:6:5) 
10Fh - 320×200 16.8M (8:8:8) 
110h - 640×480 32K (1:5:5:5) 
111h - 640×480 64K   (5:6:5) 
112h - 640×480  16.8M (8:8:8) 
113h - 800×600 32K   (1:5:5:5) 
114h - 800×600  64K (5:6:5) 
115h - 800×600  16.8M (8:8:8) 
116h - 1024×768 32K  (1:5:5:5) 
117h - 1024×768 64K (5:6:5) 
118h - 1024×768 16.8M (8:8:8) 
119h - 1280×1024 32K  (1:5:5:5) 
11Ah - 1280×1024 64K (5:6:5) 
11Bh - 1280×1024 16.8M (8:8:8)

Das mit den Ks und Ms steht für die Farben.
Ich möchte wissen, was K und M eigentlich bedeutet
Steht K für Bit oder ...?
Und was heißt z.b. (5:6:5)?

Danke im voraus!

MfG, akosch


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

K und M geben die Farbtiefe an, d.h. 
K = kilo = 1024
M = mega = 1048576
also ergibt sich:
64K -> 64 * 1024 = 65536 Farben 
Was die Zahlen in den Klammern heißen kann ich dir auch nich sagen...


----------



## Robert Martinu (4. Mai 2003)

64K 5:6:5 hat 2^16 Farben; zusammengesetzt aus 5Bit Rot, 6Bit Grün 5Bit Blau.

32K hat nur 2^15 Farben, das erste Bit ist afair leer.


----------

